# Weird bump thing on my hand...



## Nik (Mar 27, 2007)

...maybe you guys can shed some insight on this.

On the back of my fretting hand, I've noticed a strange little bump. It's very hard (feels like bone), and it moves backward and forward when I move my middle finger (so I guess it's attached to the thing that moves my finger).

Anyway, if it wasn't for me obsessively protecting my fretting hand because of my guitar playing, I probably wouldn't even have noticed it.

The only thing I can link to it is that I was in a fairly intense bike crash around the time it appeared (although I'm fairly sure I walked away from that with barely a scratch) so I guess I'm curious if you guys know what this might be.

Anyway, I've 'overreacted' to pointless stuff like this in the past, so I figure you guys might have some idea of what's going on  . I showed it to my friend and he laughed and said that it's probably always been like that and I just noticed it now.

But yeah, it's bugging me, what do you guys think?


----------



## darren (Mar 27, 2007)

Back when i was about 9, i had a cyst about 1/4" in diameter appear on the tendon to my middle finger. It was exactly as you describe... a little bump on the back of my hand that moved back and forth when i flexed or extended my finger. As long as it's not causing any discomfort or getting any bigger, you're probably best leaving it alone. Mine disappeared after a few months.


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 27, 2007)

I had a cyst in my jaw that had to be surgically removed and tested to ensure it was not cancerous. That was fun.


----------



## darren (Mar 27, 2007)

Definitely get it checked out by a doctor if it has you concerned. If they think it looks at all suspicious, they may want to do a needle biopsy. But given its location and your preoccupation with preventing injury to that hand, it might not be wise to have surgery unless it's really necessary.


----------



## Nik (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks darren, what you described in your first post sounds about right. I'll wait a while.



darren said:


> Definitely get it checked out by a doctor if it has you concerned. If they think it looks at all suspicious, they may want to do a needle biopsy. But given its location and your preoccupation with preventing injury to that hand, it might not be wise to have surgery unless it's really necessary.



Yeah, surgery would suck, that would mean that I wouldn't be able to play for some time. And I'm the sort of guy that puts in at least 2-3 hours of practice everyday--surgery would be murder.

I'll wait it out for a while and see if it goes away as you said. Again, as I said, I never wouldn't noticed it if I wasn't a guitarist  

If it gets any bigger, though, I'll probably go talk to a doctor.

Thanks!


----------



## keithb (Mar 27, 2007)

Could be a "bible bump" 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bible_bump


----------



## Nik (Mar 27, 2007)

keithb said:


> Could be a "bible bump"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bible_bump



I dunno, it feels really hard, just like bone. If it was filled with synovial fluid or whatever, I'd imagine it'd be a tad softer.

That looks pretty gross, I hope it doesn't get that big 

Anyway, I don't think I have a Bible to smack it with


----------

